# קרדיטים - 12.10.12



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

קרדיטים - 12.10.12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אוקיי, לוקחת נשימה עמוקה, וקדימה - קרדיטים!
ראו הוזהרתן - זה הולך להיות ארוך, מייגע ואני בטוח אשכח המון דברים ואשלים בהמשך.
יש לי המון תובנות וטיפים, כך שבנוסף לתמונות, יהיה פה גם מלל.

קצת אני מאמינה - בכל טוב יש גם רע, לכל אהבה יש גם תקופות רעות. לא מאמינה בforever after, ולכן
אני אכתוב הכל - את הטוב ואת הרע, את ההחלטות הנכונות ואת אלו שלא, את מה שהספקתי, ואת החרטות של אחרי..
יאללה, נתחיל??


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

התחלה 
שלוש שנים באותו בסיס, הוא בזוגיות, אני מתחילה עם חצי בסיס..
אף אחד מאיתנו לא זוכר איך זה קרה, אבל חודש לפני שהשתחררתי, מצאנו את עצמנו בשיחות נפש על אותו ספסל עד שעות מאוחרות. מחכים זה לזו, ממציאים תירוצים להפגש, הוא נפרד מההיא.
יום חמישי, מגיע אליי לחדר, יושב מולי, מחייכת, עדיין לא מבינה שמתרגשת רק מהנוכחות.
ואז הוא מספר איך היה אתמול עם איזו צ'יקיטיטה (להגדרתו - רק היום אני יודעת כמה לא מתאים לו).
אני המשכתי לדרכי, ולא יכלתי לעצור את הדמעות באותו יום, ועדיין לא הבנתי למה.
יום שבת בערב, אותו שבוע, המשפחה באה להתארח ולי יש מצב רוח מחורבן. 
הטלפון מצלצל והשם שלו על המסך.. 
"מה את עושה הערב?" שואל.
"יוצאת איתך" עונה בלי להתבלבל.

בלילה אחרי יין ומוזיקת ג'ז, עולים אליו, לקפה.
האיש יושב על הספה, כאילו רואה טלויזיה, אני עם הראש על הברכיים שלו, כאילו ישנה.
רק בארבע לפנות בוקר נמאס לי, קמתי, נישקתי ומאז, אנחנו יחד.

הוא - בן 30, סטודנט לעיצוב תעשייתי
אני - בת 27, מעצבת גרפית וסטודנטית לפסיכולוגיה.
ביחד - אנחנו השלזים.


----------



## שני וארי (8/12/12)

התחלה מבטיחה  
איזו כתיבה מהנה וזורמת, כיף גדול להתחיל לקרוא 
מחכה להמשך 
ומזל טוב!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

וכדי להשלים את המשפחה ולא לקפח 
הנה הצלע השלישית - שונרא.
לקחנו בתור משפחה אומנת, אבל הדבר הג'ינג'י הזה - מסתבר חירש.
וחוץ מזה, שהתאהבנו.
נשאר איתנו.


----------



## elena20 (8/12/12)

חחחחח, איזה מתוק!


----------



## arapax (9/12/12)

אין כמו ג'ינג'ים... 
אי אפשר לעמוד בפניהם.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

ההחלטה להתחתן 
לאט לאט לאורך הקשר מתגנבת התחושה שרוצים להצהיר על אהבה בפני העולם כולו.
קרוב לשנה התלבטנו לגבי המושג הזה "חתונה" - למה צריך את זה ומה זה בכלל משנה? 
המסקנה אליה הגענו היא כדלקמן - הטקס הזה נערך לא סתם מול הקהילה (משפחה וחברים), משמעותו נובעת מכך שאותם אנשים, נותנים משנה תוקף להתחייבות שלנו.
זה כמו להצהיר בפני כולם שמתחילים דיאטה - ההצהרה בפני האחרים מחייבת ומקרינה פנימה לתוך הקשר.
לא אפתח פה את עמדותיי לגבי קשר מונוגמי והתאמתו לתקופתנו, אבל מתוך ראייה מפוקחת של קשר, ושל איך אנחנו רוצים לחיות, החלטנו לעשות את אותה הצהרה מול כולם - החלטנו להתחתן.

ההצעה הראשונה הייתה בנתב"ג, אני חזרתי מחודשיים בהודו. שם הרגשתי בפעם הראשונה את הצורך באיש הזה לידי. מרחוק ולבד, ידעתי שאני לא רוצה לחוות יותר חוויות בלעדיו.
אצתי רצתי לצורף, ביקשתי שיעזור לי להכין טבעת מכסף. הוא הדריך וכיוון, אני הזעתי, כופפתי, וחרטתי - בשדה התעופה, בשמלה הודית לבנה, על הרצפה, הצעתי לאיש נישואים.

אבל האיש, ובעיקר אני, עוד לא היינו נוכנים להתחיל את הבלגן הזה והחלטנו לחכות קצת.
ביום ההולדת האחרון, על שובר גלים ב"לב ים" שלף טבעת ואמר "קדימה, בואי נעשה את זה".
התגובה הראשונה שלי הייתה להלחץ. כל הדרך לאוטו אני מסתכלת על הטבעת והיא עליי. כל כך זרות אחת לשנייה. 
התיישבנו לארוחת ערב בבראסרי, ואני עדיין לא בטוחה שאני מוכנה.
קפצתי לקיוסק הקרוב, והקופאית שאמרה מזל טוב (הייתי עם זר יום הולדת על הראש), הייתה הראשונה שסיפרתי לה "התארסתי היום".
ורק כשאמרתי את זה למישהו אחר, הלחץ הזה בחזה השתחרר, ואותו החליף כדור אושר ענק.
כשחזרתי למקום, כבר הייתי רגועה.
מתחתנים.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

הטבעת שלי  * טבעת אירוסים - אורית איבשין *


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/12/12)

מקסימה! 
חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך, 
לא יכלתי להתאפק מלהכין לי תה לכבוד האירוע


----------



## Guronet (8/12/12)

את כותבת נפלא! 
הולכת להצמד לקרדיטים שלך עד סופם...


----------



## Natalila (8/12/12)

וואי איך כיף לקרוא אותך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממשיכה בהנאה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/12/12)

את מקסימה! 
איזה כיף לקרוא!
ציפיתי לקרדיטים שלך ועכשיו אני יודעת - בהחלט היה שווה לצפות.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

הנחות יסוד - איך מתחילים 
לפני כל יציאה למסע, חשוב להגדיר את כל מה שחשוב ומה לא.
הדבר הטוב ביותר שכל זוג צריך להתחיל בו הוא תיאום ציפיות.
אז התיישבנו לדבר, שנינו רצינו חתונה קטנה, כזאת שאפשר לעשות בחצר האחורות של ההורים, אם הייתה לנו כזאת.
פשטות היתה שם המשחק, רוצים אירוע אינטימי ופשוט עם אנשים שאנחנו אוהבים, אוכל טעים ומוזיקה נעימה. 
מבחינה כלכלית.. אין לנו כסף. אין לי דרך אחרת לנסח. פשוט אין. ההורים נתנו מתנה קטנה, הנחנו שהמתנות מהאורחים יהוו את החצי השני - וזה התקציב ממנו לא זזים. ולא זזנו.
אנחנו מאמינים שתעשיית החתונות ניזונה מכל מיני פסיכולוגיות שמחדירים לנו - שהחתונה היא חד פעמית, שאסור להתפשר, שצריך להיות הכי הכי, שלגיטימי להוציא עשרות אלפי שקלים.. וגם אנחנו מושפעים מכך. אבל הבטחנו לעצמנו לנסות ללכת בדרכנו, ולא להכנע למערכת הלחצים החברתית העצומה שמקיפה אותנו, שאומרת לנו מה צריך לעשות, ואיך חשוב להראות.
אני לא חושבת שעשינו משהו מאוד אחר, אבל לפחות ביעדים עמדנו - לא הוצאנו סכומי עתק (עד היום חברים לא מאמינים שהצלחנו להתכנס לסכום שהוצאנו), והאווירה הייתה נעימה.
לגבי הטקס עצמו - אני רציתי חופה אזרחית. אני מאמינה שטקס החופה הוא המשך ישיר של החיים שלנו וצריך לעמוד לאור האמונות והערכים שלנו. 
האיש לעומת זאת, רצה בכל זאת אלמנטים דתיים, ורב שינהל את הטקס.
אז הגדרנו מה חשוב לנו יותר מהכל - חשוב לנו שהחופה תהיה שוויונית, שיתייחסו אלינו כאל שווים - את המוצא מצאנו בחופה אורדודוקסית, עליה ארחיב בהמשך.
נושא נוסף שהיווה בעיה לא קטנה היה נושא הזמן - ביולי הבנו שאם לא נתחתן עד אוקטובר, לא נתחתן בשנתיים הקרובות (בגלל הלימודים), ואז התחלנו לרוץ - בשלושה חודשים, וכמעט בלי תקציב, הרמנו את החתונה שהייתה שיקוף של מה שאחנו אוהבים, חתונה מעשה ידינו.
אין ספק שהדרך.. היתה מעניינת.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

מסיבת רווקות - מסיבת נשים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממש לא רציתי!
לא רציתי שיוציאו עוד כסף על החתונה שלי, לא רציתי חשפן, לא סקסולוגית, לא מעצב קצפות, או מומחה סושי.
אבל הרגלים זה משהו שקשה לשנות, והאחיות הנפלאות שלי התעקשו, התחננו, והבטיחו - שיעשו מסיבה אינטימית, רק החברות הקרובות, אלכוהול והרבה צחוקים. לי לא נותר אלא להסכים.
וכך היה - גינה שהפכה למועדון נשים עטוף בבד לבן ואהבה מקיר לקיר.
למרות שביקשתי "בלי בולבולים" הן לא וויתרו, ואני קיבלתי מנת בולבלים מפלסטיק לכל החיים. משיהו יהיה חייב יום אחד להסביר לי - איך קשורים האיברים הזכריים האלו למסיבת הרווקות.. 
המסיבה הקטנה שלנו ערכה עד ארבע לפנות בוקר, אנחנו מדברות, משתינות מצחוק, אוכלות שותות ובעיקר נהנות זו מזו.
בדיעבד אני יודעת לומר, שמסיבת הרווקות, היא אחד הטקסים שעוזרים להתכונן לחתונה עצמה. בעוד הן יושבות איתי, מברכות וכאילו מלוות אותי ליווי נשי לעבר החתונה, אני התחלתי לעכל - אני מתחתנת.
אגב, גם אמא שלי הייתה שם, לחלק הראשון, וריגשה אותי נורא בנוכחותה. אחר כך היא הלכה, והבנות הרגישו חופשי יותר להפתח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אזהרה - תמונה מחורבנת. 
טיפ - לארגן מישהי שתצלם במסיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לאיש, לא הייתה מסיבת רווקים, הוא הכריז שהוא יעשה את זה אחרי החתונה. לי לא הייתה התנגדות עקרונית.. מעניין אם יעשה את זה. איש מיוחד תפסתי לי


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

מתנות לחברות 
הכנתי צמידי רגל לכולן


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

נתקעתי בלי אריזה כמה שעות לפני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז לפניכן האילתור..
..אין לי תמונה טובה של זה..


----------



## פליסידד (8/12/12)

איזה כשרון כתיבה 
קולח, מעניין, אוהב ממש כמו ספר טוב
מחכה להמשיך ולקרוא, ובנתיים מזל טוב, אתם נשמעים(נקראים) מקסימים.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

ההזמנות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פה אין לי הרבה מה לומר - רק לצרף תמונות ולהתנצל על כך שאני מצרפת הרבה - לא יכולה לבחור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את ההזמנה אני עיצבתי, הדפסתי והכנתי כל אחת עם המון אהבה.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

עוד הזמנות


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

ועוד הזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וגם קצת על הנוסח - אתחיל ואומר שאני לא כל כך מתחברת לנוסח הרגיל של ההזמנות.
אני לא מבינה למה ההורים שלנו צריכים להיות כתובים על ההזמנה, ולא מתה על הניסוחים הקיימים.
האיש ואני רצינו נקי, נקי, נקי. בלי התחנפות בלי בקשה לאשר הגעה, ובלי ניסוחים שאינם שלנו.
למזלנו כולם כבר מכירים את הנוסח הקבוע, ולכן לנו היה חופש לעשות את זה טיפונת אחרת ושעדיין יבינו..
רצינו שם תאריך שעה ומקום - וזהו.
את לוח הזמנים כתבתי - 
"נפגשים
מתחתנים
חוגגים"
ואני יכולה לספר שקיבלנו המון מחמאות על הנוסח.
את "נא לאשר הגעה" החלפנו ב"באים?"

לגבי החסרת שמות ההורים - אני מודה שיש עם זה מעט בעייתיות מאחר וההורים גם מזמינים חברים. אבל החלטנו שמקסימום מדפיסים להם כמה במיוחד. הם לא רצו. אנחנו התרצנו.


----------



## Bobbachka (8/12/12)

ההזמנות פשוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לעיניים!


----------



## maayanha2 (8/12/12)

הזמנה מקסימה!! 
פעם ראשונה שאני רואה נוסח על ההזמנה שאני אוהבת.
אפשר לגנוב את הנוסח?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/12/12)

הזמנה מקסימה! 
את היפות שראיתי.


----------



## kiziarish (8/12/12)

הזמנות מקסימות!


----------



## simplicity83 (9/12/12)

שלמות 
כל כך מזדהה איתך (בהכל.. אבל בעיקר בנושא ההזמנות) - 
שברתי את הראש עד שמצאנו נוסח שמתאים לנו (בלי משחקי מלים ובלי אישורי הגעה) ועיצוב שאהבנו, עד שנשברתי ואחותי ואני עיצבנו לבד
בארץ נוטים שלא לייחס חשיבות למראה ההזמנות "כי זה הולך לפח שתי דקות אחרי שפותחים את זה"
ואני לא מסכימה עם הגישה הזו! 

ההזמנה שלכם מדהימה, מהמילה הראשונה ועד הקישוט האחרון. 
ואחרי שקשרתי bakers twine על 250 הזמנות, אני יודעת כמה זה מתיש אבל מהמם


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

אני רוצה לראות! 
(את ההזמנות)

גם אני לא מסכימה עם גישת ה"לא רוצים להשקיע בזה, זה נזרק לפח", אבל זה מאפיין גישה שלמה.
מי שלא מתעניין במציאה שפה גרפית שלמה לאירוע, לא יתעניין גם בהזמנות יפות.. ואני בכלל לא מבינה, אז למה לעשות הזמנות בכלל?? היום הכל הולך דרך מיילים וזה יותר יעיל. אם עושים משהו מנייר, ומותר להודות שזה כבר די אולד פשן, אז למה לא לעשות את זה טוב?. אני בכלל חושבת שזה חלק מהתרבות הישראלית הלא כל כך ויזואלית אם לקרוא לזה כך..
חוץ מזה, שאם זה נעשה טוב, זה לא ייזרק לפח! הבעיה כנראה מתחילה גם עם מעצבים שלוקחים הרבה כסף על משהו שלא שווה את זה.. נו שויין..
שמחה לגלות שיש לי שותפות לדעה!!


----------



## simplicity83 (9/12/12)

איפה חותמים? 
מסכימה עם כל מילה  
גם אצלנו היה קו גרפי שהלך לאורך כל החתונה- מההזמנות, פתקי ההושבה ועוד פרטים קטנים.. 
מבטיחה להראות את הכל בקרוב, עכשיו זה הקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## Hadas 87 (9/12/12)

את עושה דברים כאלו גם בתשלום? 
אם כן, אז אני מעונינת


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

בשמחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כן, אני מעצבת הזמנות
הכי אוהבת לעשות הזמנות מיוחדות הנד מייד, אבל עושה גם פשוטות למי שרוצה.

נדבר בפרטי
או ב - [email protected]


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

הגברת רוצה לעצב - לוח השראה 
היה משהו אחד שהיה לי חשוב ביותר - אני רוצה לעצב!! לעצב מה? לעצה הכל! כל מה שאפשר!
אתחיל בכך שאומר שאני לא מאוד מתחברת לסגנון החתונות שיש בארץ, וניזונה יותר מידי מבלוגים עוצרי נשימה מעבר לים.
ידעתי שאני רוצה לעצב הכל, לעשות במו ידיי את הפרטים הקטנים של האירוע, ושכל מי שיהיה שם ירגיש אותנו בכל פרט.
מאיפה מתחילים - לוח השראה וקונספט כמובן.

מהר מאוד הבנתי מה אני רוצה בתור קונספט - הנעליים של דורותי - אלו שלוקחות אותה הביתה.
כבר שנים שאני מתעסקת עם הסרט המדהים הזה "הקוסם מארץ עוץ", וכל חיי אני תמיד סביב נושא הבית. האיש שלי הוא הפעם הראשונה שבה אני מרגישה שיש לי בית בעולם. מה יותר נכון מאותם נעליים קסומות??? סביב הנעליים בניתי פלטת צבעים שמתרכזת סביב הצבע האהוב עליי - אדום רובי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה הבעיה לעצב? שמכאן התחילו הבעיות:

בעיה מספר אחת - כסף.. איך לא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז כמו שאמרתי קודם - תקציב גדול לא היה פה. וזו הייתה המגבלה העיקרית. הייתי צריכה להתכנס לתוך מסגרת נורא קטנה, ואשקר אם אומר שזה לא הגביל אותי.
בעיה מספר שתיים - זמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



החתונה - עוד שלושה חודשים. האיש - שקוע בעבודה וכל ארגון החתונה נפל על כתפיי הצנועות.. דמיינו חיפוש אחר ספקים בתקציב קטן נורא, טירוף של זמן ועכשיו תוסיפו לזה עבודות DIY עדינות ועיצוב של אירוע שלם - נהניתי מכל רגע.

אין דבר שאני אוהבת יותר מאירועי DIY, אבל כאלה אמיתיים, לא שמשלמים לבעל מקצוע המון המון והוא עושה הכל. אלא כאלו שטביעות האצבעות האישיות ניכרות מכל פינה.
בהמשך הקרדיטים אצרף תמונות של כל פריטי העיצוב, אבל עכשיו אומר שנפתח בפניי עולם ואני התאהבתי לגמרי. הכנתי לבד פרטים החל מהכתובה עצמה, ספר אורחים, פתאות הושבה, דגלונים, סרטי בד לחופה, ואפילו את הנעליים שלי שידרגתי בהתאם לקונספט.

אחת המחמאות שחזרו יותר מהכל, הייתה שאמרו לנו כמה החתונה הייתה מלאה בפרטים אישיים וכמה זה היה מרגש. אז גם אותנו זה ריגש.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

wedding - the making of 
בתמונה - תהליך הכנת הדגלונים.
קניתי בד, גזרתי בעזרת שבלונה, ותפרתי להכנת שרשרת דגלונים צבעונית.
משאריות הבדים - הכנתי ריבות!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

wedding - the making of 2 
מספרי שולחנות - חתכתי בול עץ והעברתי עאת הכיתוב עם טינר - היה מסחרר


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

wedding - the making of 3 
details details
לחופה - רצועות בד שנגזרו מבד כותנה פשוט ונצבעו על ידי צבע בדים.

(צירפתי תמונות יחד כדי לא להעמיס בהודעות)


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

הבית שלי בזמן ההכנות 
בלגן מושלם


----------



## Bobbachka (8/12/12)

מקסים ומעורר השראה!! 
כל הכבוד לך!
רק בדיעבד הבנתי כמה קסם (ועונג) יכול להיות בהכנת פריטים אישיים לחתונה... מקנאה בך- פשוט מקסים!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

מה לעזאזל עושים עם ערמת התלתלים??? 
או בקיצור נמרץ - מיקי זיתוני!!!!

השיער שלי.. איך נגדיר מבלי להעליב אותו? - די עקשן.. בלשון המעטה.
תלתלים מקורזלים בעלי מצב רוח, זה לא משהו שאפשר לסמוך עליו שיסתדר ביום מיוחד שכזה. אז מה עושים? מצד אחד רציתי להיות כמה שיותר דומה לעצמי. להיות טבעית, אם יש דבר כזה.. לא אוהבת קצפות על הראש, ולא רוצה לוותר על הרעמה שמאפיינת אותי ביום יום.
פחדתי נורא למצוא מעצב שיער שלא יבין אותי, שינסה להחליק, לסדר, לאלף את הסורר..
את מיקי מצאתי בזכות הפורום הנפלא הזה, ואני אפילו לא זוכרת מי המליצה עליו.
הגעתי אליו לשיחת היכרות וניסיון. נכנסתי אליו ברוח קרבית, והוא, בתמורה הגיב חזרה. "אני לא רוצה כלום, הכי טבעי!" והוא בגישת האני יודע הכל שלו.. אחרי חמש דקות התאהבנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ידעתי שהוא מבין בדיוק מה שאני רוצה, והוא בתמורה נתן לי כל מה שחלמתי עליו ויותר (מגזימה? אולי).
הכימיה עם זה שמעצב חלק נכבד כל כך מאיך שאנחנו נראות, חשובה נורא. ומיקי משרה סביבו אווירה כיפית ורגועה.
השיער בהתחלה היה "כלתי" מידי, אבל אחרי כמה פעמים של העברת יד בשיער, הוא היה פשוט. מושלם. 

* שיער - מיקי זיתוני *


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

שיער 
מיקי עובד, ואני סומכת עליו בעיניים עצומות


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

שיער - לא האמנתי שייצא כל כך טוב


----------



## Bobbachka (8/12/12)

את יפיפייה- באמת!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

המאפרת - אני!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למדתי איפור בעברי, ולא רציתי להוציא כסף על עוד משהו - למה שלא אאפר את עצמי?!?!
התחדשתי במוצרי מק לכבוד המאורע, התאמנתי קצת לפני - התוצאות לפניכן.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

מאפרת את עצמי - יתרונות וחסרונות 
יתרונות - חסכון של כסף, מוצרי איפור שנשארו איתי, ובטחון מוחלט במאפרת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חסרונות - בוקר ההתארגנות לחוץ ומרגש, מודה שלא היה לי קל להשתלט על ההתרגשות ובמקביל לצייר קו איילינר (שיצא מושלם).
אני גם מודה שהיתרון הגדול שלי היה שהחתונה היתה ביום, וגם ככה לא רציתי להראות עם מסכה. לא בטוח שהייתי סומכת על עצמי עם איפור ערב..


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

תוצאות האיפור 
איך יצא?


----------



## ZimmerTLV (8/12/12)

מהממת!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

מילה על התארגנות בחתונת שישי בצהריים 
אנחנו נדחקנו לחתונת צהריים בשעון חורף - דבר שאינו מומלץ כל כך.
את האורחים הזמנו ל11 בבוקר, ואני עוד רציתי לעשות צילומי משפחה לפני..
בניגוד לחתונות ערב, יש מעט מאוד זמן להתארגן, אבל זה לחלוטין אפשרי!
את ההתארגנות התחלתי בשבע וחצי כשמיקי הגיע, וסיימנו ב11 (חלומות ה"להגיע לפני כולם" נגוזו להם).
לקראת הסוף היה קצת מלחיץ, ולכן - 
אני ממליצה לכל המתחתנות בשישי בצהריים להתארגן היטב לקראת בוקר שכזה, להתחיל מוקדם ולישון כמה שיותר קרוב למקום האירוע.
ובאשר למלווה - איתי היו: האיש, אחים שקפצו והלכו, אמא ושתי אחיות.
לא היה לי נעים לבקש מחברות להגיע כל כך מוקדם לצימר, ואני קצת מצטערת על זה - הרגשתי שאני צריכה מישהי חיצונית שתהיה שם בשבילי, שתרגיע את אמא, שתהיה בשליטה.
האמא והאחיות הן חלק מהאירוע, לחוצות, נרגשות, ולא מצליחות להיות מה שחברה אחת טובה ורגועה הייתה יכולה לעשות..


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

עם האמא והאחות 
הרגעים שבהם מחלחלת ההכרה שזה הולך לקרות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/12/12)

מהממת! 
תמונות מקסימות. 

ואני בהחלט יכולה להבין את מה שכתבת על החברה הטובה. איתי ביום החתונה הייתה חברה טובה והיא הביאה בתיק שלה את הרוח והרוגע שלה. 
היה לנו בוקר שהיה "שלנו" כחברות טובות והרגשתי שיש לי ממש זמן איכות אתה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/12/12)

את כל כך יפה!!!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

תכשיטים - אולי הגזמתי קצת?? 
נעליים - תכף נדבר על זה.
שרשרת - של סבתא שאינה עוד בינינו - נזכרתי בשרשרת הזו יומיים לפני החתונה ורצתי לבית של אבא שלי להביא אותה. נזכרתי איך כשהייתי קטנה, דמיינתי שאענוד אותה בחתונה.. ולא יכולתי לוותר עליה.
עגילים - עגילי רובי שמצאתי באינטרנט


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

והחלק הכי משמח - השמלה 
אוי, אף אחד לעולם לא יידע כמה שעות אינטרנט היו לי כשחיפשתי את השמלה. רציתי משהו מיוחד, לא בלבן, לא שמלת כלה.. עיצבתי וציירתי ותכננתי וידעתי איך אני רוצה בד אדום פה ובד לבן שם.. 
לחנות "פלורה" בחיפה נסעתי רק כדי לחפש גזרה.. הבעיה הייתה שלא עמדתי בקסם. בחנות המקסימה הזאת במיקום מהמם בחיפה מצאתי שמלה שישבה עליי כל כך יפה. עשיתי חישוב קל והבנתי שאם השמלה לא יוצאת טוב אצל תופרת, די נדפקתי. ברגע של חולשה ומתוך פחד ולחץ של לוח זמנים סגרתי שם על שמלה. הליווי הצמוד והמקצועי שלהן נעים מאוד וכיף להגיע לחנות.
השמלה עצמה מורכבת ממחוך ומבד שיפון. מעליה לבשתי חצאית טול, שהורדתי במסיבה אחרי החופה.

הסתייגות - החגורה של השמלה עצמה לא הייתה מחוברת לשמלה ולכן "עלתה" ולא ישבה במקום, כך שהתפר נחשף וזה נראה מוזר.. למי שעושה שם - שימו לב לנושא הזה. בנוסף, רציתי נורא מחוך עם גב גבוה, ובסוף הגב היה נמוך מידי - אבל זה בקטנה, וגם ככה אין כבר מה לעשות. אז נשאר רק לשמוח על מה שיש


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

ללא החצאית הנפוחה 
חשיבותה של הבירית


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

בדיקה אחרונה מול המראה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/12/12)

גם השמלה שלי הייתה מפלורה 
יש לה דברים מקסימים והשמלה שלך מקסימה... 
ואגלה לך סוד- דלת מול הסטודיו שלה גרים ההורים שלי.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

פריט המפתח - הנעליים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שכתבתי קודם - הנעליים היו הפריט שהכתיב את העיצוב כולו והיו החלק האהוב עליי!
ההשראה הייתה נעליה של דורותי מהקוסם מארץ עוץ.
את הנעליים עצמן קניתי סתם ברחוב קינג ג'ורג'.. אבל!! את הנצנצים הוספתי לבד!!

הקוסם מארץ עוץ


----------



## אינקה14 (8/12/12)

חייבת להגיד שהנעליים שלך מ-ה-מ-מ-ו-ת!!! 
קנית אותן ורודות במקור?
אפשר לדעת איפה בקינג ג'ורג' ואם היו נוחות?


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

תודה 
קניתי אותן אדומות. ידעתי שאני צריכה מצע אדום, כדי שהנצנצים יראו טבעי ולא בולטים מידי.
פשוט הלכתי ברחובות וחיפשתי נעליים אדומות עם עקב בגובה סביר ועם מבנה יפה.
לגבי הנוחות - הן היו לי נוחות, אבל אני גם ככה אוהבת לרקוד יחפה, אז לא משנה איזו נעל הייתה לא, הייתי מעיפה אותה בזמן הריקודים.
הבאתי איתי עוד נעליים אדומות שטוחות, אבל לא יעזור בית דין - אני אוהבת לרקוד יחפה וזה מה שהיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




טיפים של נוחות - לנעול אותן לפני החתונה, ללכת איתן, לתת לרגל להתרגל.
ולשים בתיק של החתונה פלסטרים מיוחדים ליתר ביטחון.

לא זוכרת איזו חנות, אבל באיזור הזה ובשינקין אפילו יותר - יש מלא.


----------



## Raspail (8/12/12)

WOW נעליים מדליקות! 
וכמה מגניב שאת הוספת לבד את הנצנצים, יצא מהמם!!!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

חתן בסנדלי שורש 
האיש, איך לנסח את זה בעדינות, סולד מטקסיות מיותרת.. וממש לא התכוון להתלבש במיוחד..
להגיד לכן את האמת - לא מאוד הפריע לי. רציתי שיהיה לו נוח, שיהיה מרוצה, לתת לו את המרחב להחליט כמו שהו נותן לי..
לא יודעת איך, שבוע לקראת החתונה, הוא החליט בכל זאת לקנות חולצה לבנה מכופתרת. מכנס ונעליים הוא לקח מהארון..כבר אמרתי שהוא איש מיוחד במינו??
מיד לאחר החופה, נמלט במלוא המרץ, החליף לחולצה פשוטה, ולסנדלי שורש!! מתה עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל - על דבר אחד לא ויתרתי לו! גרביים בצבע אדום (שבסוף יצאו קצת ורודות). 
יום לפני החתונה צבעתי גרביים לבנות, כי משום מה בארץ קשה למצוא גרבי גברים יפים..
בסופו של דבר גם האיש השתלב בתוכנית העיצוב, כמו שצריך!


----------



## Bobbachka (8/12/12)

מקסים!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

|אופניים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אופניים| 
האוטו האהוב והקטן שלנו התקשט לכבוד המאורע. ערב לפני החתונה קשרתי לו סרטים בצבעים הנכונים והדבקתי עליו אותיות שהכנתי מבעוד מועד. נכון הוא מתוק נורא?
לגבי סוגיית הנהג - בעיקרון תיכננו שאני אנהג לחתונה, כדי להראות לכולם שגם כלות יודעות לנהוג. אבל מה לעשות שעם מחטב אחד, מחוך אחד וזוג נעלי עקב, הנהיגה, איך לומר, לא דבר פשוט. אז הוא נהג, ואני חייבת לספר לכן שהנסיעה הזאת בדרך למקום באותו בוקר הייתה חוויה בלתי נשכחת. מצד אחד לא יכולתי לחכות כבר עד שנגיע, ומצד שני הלבד של שנינו, מנסים לעכל את כל מה שקורה, מחייכם לנהגים שמצפצים מסביב, ונרגעים, היה בדיוק מה שהיינו צריכים. רגע לפני שהכל מתחיל.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

סטילס - צוות "פרולוג" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמעתן כבר על פרולוג?? כנראה שלא, כי פרולוג הם יעל וארז, זוג חברים שלנו מהתקופה שלמדתי עיצוב. לא מזמן הם פתחו סטודיו לעיצוב ולצילום, והתמחו בצילומי זוגיות.
כשהתחלתי לחפש צלמים, ראיתי המון המון צלמים טובים, וכולם ביקשו סכומים מופרכים. אני לא מזלזלת לרגע בעבודתם הקשה של צלמי החתונות, אבל לא נראה לי סביר לשלם 7,000 שקלים לצלמים. אני לא רוצה לחיות בחברה שבה צלמי חתונות מרוויחים הון ואילו מורות, שבונות את דור עתיד או עובדות סוציאליות, שמצילות חיים, מרוויחות פחות.
למזלי הכרתי את יעל וארז המדהימים וידעתי שזה בדיוק הסגנון שאני מחפשת! החיסרון היחיד היה - שהם לא צילמו חתונה או אירוע מעולם!! אין ספק, היה פה הימור גדול, אבל לא נשארה לי ברירה נוכח המחירים בשוק. בוי, כמה שהם סיפקו את הסחורה. התייצבו בשבע בבוקר מלאי מרץ ואהבה ועד ארבע אחר הצהריים לא הפסיקו ללחוץ על כפתור הצילום. ברגישות יוצאת דופן הם תיעדו כל רגע, תפסו רגעים אמיתיים, ובנו לנו זכרונות מיום מיוחד.
צילומים מקדימים - לא היו! קודם כל לא היה זמן. ודבר שני, ממש לא רצינו ללכת לחבק עצים או לעשות משהו מבוים אחר. אז ביקשתי מהצלמים לתעד. לתעד את הרגעים היפים, הקטנים והאוהבים. לאמרגישה בחסר של המקדימים.

טיפים שקשורים לצילום - 
נסו להבין מראש אילו תמונות חשובות לכם - העיצוב של המקום, אולי המשפחה, הטבעות, הכתובה, הריקודים - על מה אתם לא מוכנים לוותר? האם יש פרטים קטנים באירוע שחשובים לכם? תסגרו את זה מראש עם הצלמים. זה כולל גם את סגנון הצילום, למשל, קיבלתי המון תמונות של תקריבים, קלוז אפ של פנים למשל. האם זה משהו שאתן רוצות? או מעדיפות תמונות "פתוחות" יותר.
צילומי משפחה - מייגע, קצת מאולץ ובכל זאת - הכרחי לדעתי. לא רציתי לקחת את הסיכון שמישהו שחשוב לי יתפספס ולא יצולם מספיק, וצילומי המשפחה השקיטו את הדאגה הזו. זאת מזכרת נפלאה ולא הייתי מוותרת על זה.


----------



## Guronet (8/12/12)

הם עשו עבודה מופלאה, הפרולוג האלה... 
באמת. תודה על העצות, אנחנו בשלב של סגירת צלם וזה נורא חשוב לדעת מבעוד מועד מה מתאים לנו בכדי לברור אותם טוב.


----------



## Guronet (8/12/12)

לא מצליחה למצוא אותם... יש להם אתר או משהו?


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

אתר פרולוג 
לזוג הנפלא הזה אין עדיין אתר, אבל יש להם מיני אתר בפייסבוק - https://www.facebook.com/prologdesign
תהנו!

ואם את (או כל אחת/אחד אחרת) רוצה התייעצות, אפשר לשלוח בפרטי, ואענה בכיף!


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

prolog love


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

המקום - בית הראשונים בביתן אהרון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לצערי אני מגיעה עכשיו לנקודה הכואבת.
את בית הראשונים בחרנו בעיקר בגלל שהוא משדר כל מה שרצינו - פשטות ונוף עוצר נשימה שמרחיב את הלב בכל פעם שהגענו לשם.
גם החתונה עצמה הייתה מתוקתקת והאורחים נהנו מאוכל נהדר ומשירות מצוין.

עכשיו אני אכנס לביקורת - חשבתי הרבה על האם ואיך לכתוב את חוות הדעת על המקום - אנסה לעשות את זה בעדינות ובקצרה כמה שאוכל - 
התחלה - כבר מההתחלה הופעל עלינו לחץ לחתום על החוזה. אני מניחה שזה קורה בהרבה מקומות, אבל הייתה תחושה שלא מספרים לנו הכל. כשחיפשנו תאריכים בהתראה די קצרה, כל פעם נחשפו בפנינו תאריכים חדשים ולא ברור לי למה הקלפים לא היו פתוחים מההתחלה? עברנו לילה או שניים של מתח גדול מאוד רק בגלל שלא ידענו על מועדים פנויים.

סיכמנו על מחיר לאחר שהבהרנו שאנחנו לא רוצים בשום אופן להשתמש באולם שנמצא במקום (מה גם שהוא מכיל עד 100 איש ואצלנו היו יותר). רונית, המנהלת, אמרה שלא תהיה בעיה. 
כשהגעתי לפגישת העיצוב, עברתי עם מישהי אחרת על פרטי החתונה, ולהפתעתי גיליתי שהריקודים מתוכננים לאולם. הבהרתי שזה לא מה שסוכם, אך האישה שישבתי איתה לא ידעה על מה מדובר. הייתי צריכה להגיע שוב למקום כדי לדבר עם רונית, וסגרנו שהריקודים יהיו במרפסת. אלא שאז צריך לשלם גם על הגברה. אני לא יודעת למה זה לא נאמר מההתחלה.

סקיצה של השולחנות נשלחה אליי ואני, יחד עם המשפחה, וכל הפוליטיקות הבינאישיות, עבדנו על סידור הישיבה בקפדנות וברצינות (מי שעבר את זה יודע כמה זה סיפור לא פשוט). שלחתי למקום את הסקיצה עם הסידור, ועם שינויים קלים. לא חזרו אליי, אז התקשרתי לשאול אם זה בסדר. במשך בוקר אחד דיברתי עם שלוש מזכירות, אף אחת לא ידעה על השיחה הקודמת ואף אחת לא ידעה להגיד לי אם זה בסדר. לאחר מכן קיבלתי טלפון שהסידור לא בסדר ונשלח אליי סידור חדש, שונה לחלוטין מהקודם. את רונית לא הצלחתי להשיג. שלושה ימים לפני החתונה נסעתי בשמונה וחצי בערב, כי רק אז היא התפנתה. אציין ואומר שבפגישה צ'יק צ'ק היא אירגנה את השולחנות. אבל למה המתח והזמן המיותר?

התחושה שלנו הייתה שחוץ מרונית, אף אחד לא מעודכן שם - לדוגמא, שלושה ימים לפני החתונה, לאחר שכבר התחלתי להבין מה קורה שם, שאלתי את רונית מה צבע המפיות שבחרנו. כצפוי היא ענתה לי משהו לא נכון, בטעימות החלפנו את הצבע, וסגרנו איתם, אבל אף אחד לא דאג לעדכן. אם לא הייתי שואלת, ביום החתונה הייתי נשארת עם צבע שלא רציתי.

שבוע לפני החתונה הזזנו את מספר האורחים ממאה ל135, ורונית ביקשה את ההפרש של הכסף לפני החתונה. אמרנו שהאיש יגיע לחתום על חוזה חדש ויביא איתו צ'קים.
יום לפני החתונה הגעתי כדי לסדר את סידורי הפרחים לשולחנות, נשלחתי לחדר לעבוד, ונתבקשתי להודיע כשאסיים. בסיום נכנסתי למשרדים, אבל אף אחד לא התייחס אליי, פשוט התעלמו ממני גם כשניגשתי אליהם. רונית ניגשה אליי, התחלתי לדבר, ובאמצע המילה, היא הסתובבה והלכה,פשוט כך. זאת לא הייתה פעם ראשונה שהרגשתי כך. אחרי תהליך של חודש שבו הרגשתי שאני קצת רודפת אחריהם, יום לפני החתונה וכל המתח, התחלתי לבכות. פקידה של המקום ניגשה אליי שוב עם החוזה כדי שאחתום עליו, לאחר שאמרתי כמה פעמים, שאני לא מתעסקת בזה היום, ושחבר שלי בדרך כדי להסדיר את הפרטים האחרונים. היא ראתה שאני בוכה ויצאה איתי החוצה עם כוס מים. כששאלה מה קרה, עניתי שלא מתייחסים אליי, שנמאס לי לרדוף אחריהם. התיישבתי בצד עם אמא שלי כדי להרגע. רונית יצאה אליי וצעקה עליי, שהיא לא מוכנה שאדבר עליה כך, שהיא עשתה מעל ומעבר בשביל החתונה שלי, שצריך לעצור פה אם כך אני מרגישה. לא האמנתי שזה קורה, 
אני לא חושבת שצריך לצעוק על כלה יום לפני החתונה, יש דרכים אחרות להסדיר אי הבנות. 
ברחתי משם, מתייפחת ומבוהלת, ולא הצלחתי להרגע. בדרך למסאז' קיבלתי ממנה שוב טלפון "תגיעי הנה מיד, תעזבי את הצימר, תעזבי את המסאז' ותגיעי לכאן עם הכסף, עכשיו". לעולם לא אשכח את השיחה ההיא. הגעתי לצימר רועדת ובוכה. וויתרתי על המסאז, לא היה לי כוח יותר. האיש נסע אליה, כמו שהבטחנו, והגיע לצימר רק בתשע בערב, אחרי שהיה צריך להרגיע את העניינים.
תראו, גם אם אני הייתי איכשהו לא בסדר, תפקידם של אנשי מקצוע, בעיקר בתחום הזה, הוא להיות רגישים ולדעת איך לדבר  ללקוחות. 

בנוסף, החשש לגשם הביא איתו את הצורך לקרות את המקום מיד. בטלפון נאמר לנו שמדובר ב20,000 עבור קירוי, אחר כך זה ירד ל12,000 ולאחר שחילקו את הסכום עם זוג נוסף שהתחתן שם זה ירד ל8,000. כששאלתי את רונית מה מכיל המחיר הזה, היא ענתה לי שאני צריכה להגיד לה תודה על כל מה שהיא עשתה עבורנו. גם אם זה נכון, לא קיבלתי תשובות ועד היום אני לא יודעת ממה מורכב המחיר של הקירוי (שאגב, זה קירוי החורף של המקום, הם הקימו אותו מוקדם יותר). בקיצור, בסוף יצא ששילמנו כמו שביקשו מקומות אחרים (שרצינו יותר וויתרנו בגלל המחיר), ועבנו תהליך לא פשוט עם צוות המקום. סביר להניח שלא ניסו לדפוק אותנו, אבל היחס שקיבלנו היה לא נעים.

אני מסייגת הכל ואומרת, שזאת הייתה חוויה שלנו, וזה לא מעיד על המקום בהכרח. יכול להיות שאנחנו היינו הבעיה. 
אני רק יודעת לספר שעברתי תקופה קשה סביב הנושא הזה, הרבה פעמים רציתי לכתוב בפורום ולקבל קצת חיזוקים אבל פחדתי לכתוב בוטה מידי. היום ממרחק של זמן ורוגע, עדיין החימה בוערת בי, אבל לפחות אני יכולה לכתוב קצת יותר רגוע.

פרטים קטנים ויכול להיות שהם קצת קטנוניים - לא הדליקו את המאווררים בזמן המסיבה וכולם הזיעו נורא. אחרי ששמתי לב שלחתי חברה שתדליק אותם. אף מלצר לא ניגש אליי במהלך החתונה, לא הציע לי שתייה ולא אוכל, אף מלצר. פרטים עיצוביים שסוכמו בחוזה לא התקיימו. ובבוקר כשחברה באה לסדר את כל פריטי העיצוב שעשיתי, הובטח שתקבל סולם, זה לא קרה. מזל שאח שלו היה שם והוא תיפס על הקורות כדי לתלות את הדברים. באבע רונית נעמדה וצעקה על מלצרים שיתחילו לקפל כי השבת נכנסת, הובטח לנו לפני שזה לא יקרה, וההורים התעצבו.

למרות הכל, המקום יפיפה, האוכל נפלא (וחלבי) והשירות (כך שמעתי) היה מצוין. לדעתי לדעתי לדעתי זה לא שווה את זה, אבל זוהי רק דעתי ויכל להיות שאני טועה. כל מה שנכתב פה נכתב על דעתי הפרטית, והוא תוצאה של חויה אישית.


----------



## Raspail (8/12/12)

כמה מרגיז להוסיף 8,000 ש"ח ככה ברגע האחרון 




כשהיינו שם אמרו לנו שבעקרון מחליפים לקירוי חורף ב-1/11 (קירוי קבוע שהזוגות ממש לא אמורים לשלם עליו!) אבל בגלל שהיה אוקטובר סוער אז "הייתה להם אינטואציה" להקדים את קירוי החורף בשבועיים... הופתעתי ממש לשמוע שאתם ספגתם את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה הרי במילא משהו שהמקום עושה ולא מדובר בתוספת מיוחדת.

ולגרום ככה לכלה לבכות יום לפני החתונה, זה פשוט מרושע! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אין לי ספק שאת לא היית כלה בעייתית ושלא עשיתם בעיות עם ענייני תשלום או בקשות חריגות ומרחיקות לכת.... כך שאין שום דבר שמצדיק יחס כזה! 

אבל אין ספק שהנוף במקום יפהפייה והוצאתם ממנו את המירב


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

יכול להיות 
שמשלמים על הזמן שזה שם, אולי סוג של שכירות, יכול להיות שיש לזה הצדקה..
אבל זה לא מצדיק את היחס ואת העובדה שלא הוסברה לנו הסיבה..
אני מניחה שאם מערכת העצבים (כלומר, מערכת היחסים) בינינו הייתה טובה, הרבה הדברים היו מרגישים טוב ונעים יותר

אגב, אבא שלי מיהר להתנדב ולשלם את הקירוי (ותודה לו מכל הלב), אבל מעניין מה היו עושים אילולא היינו מסכימים לשלם.
האולם שלהם לא מכיל את כמות האנשים שהיו.. מעניין..


----------



## הבשית (8/12/12)

שמעתי תלונות דומות מעוד אנשים 
בעיקר על ההתנהלות הבין-אישית של המקום, הלחץ לחתום על חוזה וחוסר התיאום בין העובדים.


----------



## yael rosen (24/12/12)

ניחא אם המחיר היה שווה את זה 
אבל כאב הבטן הגדול שלי הוא בגלל שבסוף שילמנו סכום עתק, יותר ממה שתיכננו להוציא, ועוד סבלנו כל כך מהיחס הזה בדרך.
את הסכום ששילמנו בסופו של דבר, ביקשו ממני במקומות אחרים שרציתי הרבה יותר, אבל וויתרתי בגלל התקציב.. אוף.. מעצבן נורא להזכר בזה שוב..


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

ולחלק האהוב עליי - עיצוב המקום - זהירו 
נתחיל עם קבלת הפנים.
את המסגרת הזו מצאתי ברחוב, צבעתי בלבן והוספתי לה חוטים. על החוטים תליתי בעזרת אטבים תמונות שלנו.
את הדליים מהעץ קניתי, והם נתלו באותו בוקר.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

פתקאות הושבה - DIY


----------



## ZimmerTLV (8/12/12)

מהמם 
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה
ממש יפה ומעורר השראה!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

עיצוב החופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בד כותנה לבן, נגזר, נצבע, ונתפר מחדש כרקע אוהב


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

סידורי הפרחים ומספרי השולחן DIY |כלני


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

כסאות חתן כלה


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)




----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

ספר אורחים DIY


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

מקרוב


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

דגלונים DIY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נגזרו ונתפרו מבדים שקניתי.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

פתקי בתיאבון - DIY


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

פלטת הצבעים


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

שולחן עם תמונות מחתונות משפחתיות|כלני 
עושים כבוד למסורת


----------



## SimplyMe1 (8/12/12)

איזו חשיבה לפרטי פרטים, אהבתי את העיצוב 
וגרמת לי לאהוב את גוון הרובי מחדש.
אני עדיין לא אוהבת אדום ולא רואה את עצמי לובשת אדום, אבל לאט לאט הצבע מתחבב עליי וזאת יחד עם אהבתו של הזוגי שלי לצבע שני\רובי.

לגבי התמונות, 
את לוח הקונספט, מסגרת עם התמונות שלכם והתמונות הממסוגרות של המשפחה- היכן מיקמתם?
גם ספר האורחים מעוצב כ"כ יפה וזה רעיון מעולה למזכרת לא פחות מתמונות שפרולוג או כול צלם מקצועי אחר היה עושה.
יש בברכות של יום החתונה משהו שונה מכול אירוע אחר, משהו על-זמני כזה


----------



## yael rosen (24/12/12)

תמונות 
סליחה על התגובה המאוחרת..
לגבי תמונות ההורים - עשיתי שולחן מיוחד ממש בכניסה לאיזור השולחנות כדי שאף אחד לא יפספס. 
שמתי את כל התמונות במסגרות לבנות שקניתי באיקאה.
היו שם תמונות מהחתונות של ההורים שלי, ההורים שלו הסבים ואחותי הגדולה שהתחתנה.

לגבי התמונות שלנו - היו בשני מקומות - על מסגרת מעץ בשולחן קבלת פנים, ותלויים על חוט שקשרנו בין עמודים באיזור השולחנות (אם אמצא תמונה, אצרף פה).

לגבי ספר אורחים - את צודקת, אין לך מושג כמה היה כיף לחזור מירח הדבש ולהתנפל על ספר האורחים!! עד היום אני מידי פעם פותחת אותו


----------



## Raspail (8/12/12)

מדהים מדהים מדהים!!! 
טאצ' אישי שמוסיף הרבה עניין וצבע!


----------



## Bobbachka (8/12/12)

פשוט נהדר!!!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (8/12/12)

וואו


----------



## daimond1 (9/12/12)

רעיון נפלא


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

רב, חופה וכתובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מי שקצת מכירה אותי מהפורום, יודעת שיש לי בעיה קשה עם כך שמוסד הרבנות שולט בלעדי בטקסי נישואים בישראל. לא ארחיב על זה כאן, רק אומר, שרצינו חופה שתשקף את הערכים והאמונות שלנו, אמונות של שוויון בינינו. מה גם שלא רצינו להיות חלק מהמשחק של הרבנות האורטודוקסית ובכך לתת לו לגיטימציה. ישנן אופציות אחרות פרט לרבנות הראשית, אומנם לא ניתנת הזכות להיות "נשואה" בתעודת הזהות, אבל את זה נפתור יום אחד בגיחה לארץ זרה, אם נצטרך. לאחר שבדקנו את האופציות שלנו, פגשנו רב קונסרבטיבי, וראינו כי טוב!
פגשנו איש חם, מקסים ואוהב, שמדבר על חופה שוויונית, על ייצוג של זוגיות בצורה היפה ביותר ששמענו. החיבור היה מיידי. החופה ריגשה רבים שמעולם לא שמעו אישה אומרת "הרי אתה מקודש לי", או שמעו תוכן של כתובה שוויונית, או ראו אישה מחזיקה חופה. 

החופה הייתה מלאה בחיוכים, בלי התיימרות, נישאנו האחד לשנייה, כאשר את הגג שמעלינו מחזיקים כל האחים והאחיות, ההורים מכל צידינו, והאחיינים מתכרבלים בינינו. היה משפחתי קליל ואוהב.  

מי שרוצה לקרוא עוד על נושא הרבנות - 
http://www.haaretz.co.il/opinions/1...866314755":"og.recommends"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

חותמת על הכתובה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נוסח הכתובה לא כלל קנייה של אחד מאיתנו.
היא עוצבה על ידי, ונחתמה על ידי שנינו, שני עדים (גבר ואישה) ועל ידי הרב - דב ווגל.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

הכתובה - DIY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשחשבתי על עיצוב הכתובה, הבנתי שאני רוצה משהו שיסמל את הזוגיות ארוכת הטווח, את העבודה שנעשית על הזוגיות, את ההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים.
יצרתי חיתוך של פרחים בסכין יפנית (לא היה קל) על נייר לבן. הכתובה עצמה הודפסה על נייר בגוון לבן טיפונת שונה, ושתי השכבות הודבקו זו מעל זו - מה אתן אומרות?


----------



## Raspail (8/12/12)

אני בהלם! איזו עבודת נמלים! 
ללא ספק הכתובה הכי מיוחדת שראיתי!


----------



## Bobbachka (8/12/12)

וואו! עדין, מרשים ויפיפה! 
את מוכשרת ברמות.


----------



## FalseAngel (11/12/12)

יפייפה! האמת שבא לי להגיב ככה לכל תמונה! 
כל הכבוד על הזמן, על ההשקעה, על הרצון.
יצא מהמם.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

חופה - לפני שמקדשת אותו בטבעת 
אתה מתעצבן כשאני לא סוגרת את המקרר עד הסוף
לוקח לך שעות לבוא לישון
ואתה ממש לא יודע לבחור את הנתיב הנכון בפקק באיילון

אבל מבט אחד שלך מחזיר אותי הביתה.

מה להגיד לך במעמד הזה? שום דבר שאגיד לא יצליח לתאר את מה שיש בינינו, 
או את מה שאני מרגישה כשאני קמה כל בוקר ורואה אותך לידי. 
אני גם לא אצליח לתאר איך זה מרגיש לצאת כל יום לעולם בידיעה שלא משנה כמה קר ורטוב בחוץ, בערב אני חוזרת לחיבוק החם שלך, אתה המקום המוגן שלי.
אתה מבין אותי, לפעמים יותר ממני. אתה חושף את החולשות שלי, אבל גם יודע לגרום לי להרגיש הכי מיוחדת, או הכי יפה, או חכמה.. מה שנכון באותו רגע.
מילים לעולם לא יצליחו לבטא את הדבר המדהים הזה שצמח לנו בחמש שנים האחרונות. 
בלי לשים לב מצאתי אצלך מקום, שבו אני יכולה להיות מי שאני, וליהנות מזה, 
מקום שבו מעניין לי ומאתגר את המחשבה, מקום שבו אפשר להשתולל ולרקוד בלי ריסון, או סתם לטייל בנחת בלי לדבר.
והמקום הזה הוא הבית.
ובבית שלנו, החדש, זה שמתחיל היום, יהיה אולי מעניין, אולי סוער, או רגוע, 
אולי נפרק אותו מידי פעם ונבנה מחדש. אבל איש שלי מיוחד, הוא בטוח בטוח הכי שלנו בעולם. ואני כל כך מאושרת להיכנס אליו איתך.


----------



## Hadas 87 (8/12/12)

הרגת אותי עם הכתבה שצירפת על הנשים העגונות 
תמיד ידעתי שיש להן בעיות עם הרבנות בארץ אבל לא תיארתי שעד כדי כך...
אני עכשיו ממש בהתלבטות לגבי החתונה שלי...לא יודעת מה לעשות. כי גם אם אני מתחתנת בחו"ל, מקרים כמו שכתובים בכתבה עדין יכולים לקרות לי בגלל שהגירושין בכל מקרה הם דרך הבנות...


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

את לגמרי צודקת 
היום אין איך לברוח מזה, אבל אני מאמינה שדברים משתנים ולאט לאט, יכירו גם בנישואים אחרים.
אני חייבת לומר לך, שגם אנחנו, בלית ברירה, בגלל ענייני ויזה ודרכון זר, נאלץ להתחתן בחו"ל, וגם זה - עובר דרך הרבנות.
ממש אין איך לברוח מזה.
אולי אני תמימה, אבל בחרתי גבר לא רק שיהיה לי כיף להתחתן איתו, ולהיות נשואה לו, אלא גם כזה שאפשר להתגרש ממנו. זו אומנם אמירה לא פופולרית בקרב מתחתנים טריים,
אבל אף אחד לא יודע להגיד מה יוליד יום, ומה יהיה בעתיד. אני מאמינה שאם נצטרך, ולא תהיה ברירה, האיש לא ישאיר אותי עגונה


----------



## Hadas 87 (9/12/12)

כנ"ל! הענין הוא פחות הקטע 
של "מה יהיה במידה ולי זה יקרה" אלא יותר הקטע של האם אני באמת רוצה להתחתן דרך גוף שמסוגל לעולל עוולות כאלו לנשים. (אפילו אם אני יודעת שהסיכויים שאני אהיה יום אחד אחת מהן שואפים ל0.)
מצד שני מאוד חשוב לי להתחתן פה בארץ, כי אני מאמינה שזו זכותי כי כאן נולדתי וכאן נולדו אבות אבותי.
אני ממש בהתלבטות.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

pour la music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מוזיקה.

הדי ג'יי עושה את האירוע. 
הוא יוצר את האווירה, הוא מכתיב את הקצב, הוא השולט בכל.
אנחנו בהתחלה רצינו פלייליסט שרץ ברקע, אבל אחרי שהיינו בחתונה של חברים, השתוללנו ורקדנו, החלטנו שאנחנו רוצים די ג'יי. הסבירו לנו שאין סיכוי שפלייליסט ירקיד אנשים. 
למזלנו פגשנו את שי סימון המופלא, שהרקיד את כולם, בשעת צהריים נעימה. על שי אני יכולה להמליץ בלב שלם וללא סייג, הוא פשוט די ג'יי נפלא ואדם טוב.
כבר בפגישה הראשונה עם שי, ידענו שאנחנו בידיים טובות. שי שרד את הנאציות שלי לגבי מוזיקה. הכנתי רשימות של שירים שרציתי בחתונה, ושי קיבל הכל בהבנה ובאהבה.
בנוסף, פתחנו קבוצת "פלייליסט חברים" בפייסבוק, ושם חברים העלו שירים שהם אוהבים לקראת החתונה. מעבר לרעיונות שהם נתנו, עכשיו יש לכולנו מקום עם מוזיקה מעולה - מומלץ בחום!


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

שירים שבחרנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל שיר נבחר בקפידה ובפינצטה לפי דבירם שאנחנו אוהבים, להלן רשימתנו - 

שיר כניסה לחופה (קצת נדוש) - 
אהבה ממבט ראשון

השיר שאחרי החופה - 
iam walking on sunshine

ריקוד זוגי - 
אהבה בת 20
בואו נדבר על השיר הזה קצת - הוא ממש לא מתאים לחתונה. יוסי שר על אהבה של 20 עשרים, איך הוא אוהב עדיין. ובכל זאת, שנינו אוהבים עד אין קץ את השיר הזה. אנחנו מסכימים כל כך עם המילים ומאוד רוצים להיות שם עוד 20 שנה. אני מצאתי את זה מדהים לרקוד משהו ולדמיין את הריקוד הזה אחרי 20 שנה. יכולתי להמשיך לרקוד עם האיש לנצח.

אוף, כמה השירים האלו גורמים לי לרצות לחזור לאותו יום


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

על מסיבה וחברים טובים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=curhWs6dSeA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

מה לא שמענו - שבחתונה קטנה אין מסיבה, שבצהרי שישי אין מסיבה.. הכל עבר. אני יכולה לדווח חזרה - זה קשקוש מוחלט. הרחבה הייתה מלאה, והיה כל כך כיף!!!
אני לא זוכרת מי היה שם, או מה היה שם, אני רק זוכרת שנהניתי נורא, שרקדתי בטירוף - אפילו יצאתי לאיזה ריקוד בין השולחנות והרגשתי איך השמחה שהייתה בי סוחפת אחריה את כולם

החברים הטובים, שקצת פחדו שלא תהיה מסיבה, התגייסו לעשות שמח, אבל מהר מאוד הבינו שאין בכך צורך.
ואני כל כך אוהבת את כולם על שהיו איתנו, ששמחו איתנו, שהשתוללו כל כך


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

It's a beautiful night


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

We're looking for something dumb to do|


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

I think I wanna marry you


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

מה כבר נגמר?? מתנות לאורחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא ייאמן כמה מהר היום הזה עובר. כל כך הרבה התרחשויות, אנשים שבאו לראות רק אותנו, והתרגשות גדולה מהצעד שאנחנו עושים, השאירו אותנו בלי נשימה.
אבל גם את הסוף קישטנו עם נגיעה קטנה שלנו.
הרבה זמן חשבתי מה תהיה מתנת האורחים המושלמת. ואז זה היכה בי, אמא שלי עושה ריבות מדהימות, וגייסתי אותה למשימה - 150 ריבות. קדימה, פעל.
במשך ימים היא רחקה, שמה בצנצנות, ואפילו סגרה עם ואקום. 
לריבות הוספתי פתק אישי, והבד שעטף את המכסה, נלקח משאריות הבדים של הדגלונים שהיו בחתונה.
אף אחד לא יצא בידיים ריקות.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

עוגת החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאחותי הגדולה, האופה המופלאה, ביקשתי עוגת חתונה כמתנה.
חלמתי על עוגה של שלוש שכבות, לבנה לבנה ועם אדום בתחתית, ממש כמו שאני אהיה לבנה עם נעליים אדומות.
אני חייבת לציין שעוגת שלוש שכבות זה דבר לא קל וצריך לחשוב טוב טוב על איך מובילים אותה למקום.
בנוסף, לנו הייתה ארוחת צהריים חלבית, ולכן העוגה הייתה מושלמת, לא תמיד זה מתאים.
בכל אופן, העוגה עמדה בצד כל הזמן, וכולם חשבו שהיא מפלסטיק..
בסוף בסוף, כשנשארו רק החברים הטובים, נזכרתי בה וביקשתי מאחד המלצרים להביא אותה.
לא היה לנו סכין, כמו שהובטח מראש (מפתיע), אז פשוט דחפנו כפיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



טעים טעים טעים


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)




----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

קליפ חתונה - חן מכלוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אם עד עכשיו לא נמאס לכם, יש אפילו קליפ חתונה.
את צלם הוידאו שלנו, קיבלנו במקרה. הבחור עובד בדרך כלל עם זוג צלמות ובמקרה באותו יום שישי, היה פנוי.
שמו של מוכשר הוא חן מכלוף - מה אפשר לומר עליו.. בעל מזג נעים, כישרון אינסופי, ומתוק נורא.
חן היה אחת ההצלחות הגדולות שלנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואני אוהבת אותו מאוד על כך שעיצב מחדש את הזכרונות שלנו - 
http://vimeo.com/53105210


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)

לפעמים החגיגה נגמרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בטוח שכחתי המון דברים, אבל נהיה כבר יום אחר, והגיע הזמן לסיים.
זאת הייתה תקופה נהדרת, חד פעמית ובלתי נשכחת.
גם הרגעים המרגשים, גם הלחצים והפחדים, הכל נשמר איתנו, לחיים.
אחרי שסיכמנו על הדברים שחשובים לנו, והקפדנו לעמוד בכל מה שרצינו, היה לנו חשוב מאוד לשמור על פרופורציות
ולא לשכוח לרגע את המטרה.
והמטרה לא נמצאת לא בשמלה, במפיות וגם לא בדעתם של אחרים - המטרה היא החיבור הסמלי בינינו.
בתקופה שקדמה לחתונה התאהבנו האחד בשנייה, כמו שלא היינו מעולם. ההבנה שאנחנו מקימים בית יחד ומכריזים על זה לכולם, לא הרפתה משנינו.
גברת שלזינגר הוא קורא לי. ואני עונה.

אני מתנצלת על החפירות, ועל העומס, אבל נורא רציתי לשתף, מקווה שהחזקתן מעמד עד כאן.


----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)




----------



## yael rosen (8/12/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/12/12)

מקסים, מקסים, מקסים! 
כל כך הרבה השקעה, יצירתיות ועדין - קלילות וחמימות. 
ממש אהבתי את הטאץ' האדום, את הגישה ואת הנגיעה האישית שמשתקפת מהתמונות. 
רואים שיש שם אהבה ענקית. 

המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## lanit (8/12/12)

מעלף 
באמת! ואני לא מבנות הסקראפבוק וDIY.
הכל כ"כ יפה, ומושקע, ועדין ומשתלב. חשבת כבר על הסבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב! אתם נראים מקסימים, ומאחלת שתמיד תהיו מאושרים, מאוהבים, מכויפים ומחויכים כביום חתונתכם.


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

דברים ששכחתי להוסיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודו שזאת חתיכת השקעה לשבת כל הלילה על קרדיטים.. כשסיימתי הסתובבתי ובחלון היה ער, והאיש במיטה נוחר..
מצרפת כמה דברים ששכחתי ואני רוצה להוסיף..


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

המלווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היא זאת שמחזיקה לך את היד, שקוראת לצלמים, שדואגת למים, או לקווה, או לוויסקי, היא מחזיקה לך את השמלה אם את לא מצליחה להשתין בלי זה, היא זאת שמבט אחד שלה מרגיע אותך. החברה המלווה היא השפיות שלך.

ובנימה זו אני חייבת לספר לכן סיפור - מתישהו במהלך הריקודים, אמרתי למלווה שלי, שאם אני לא מורידה את המחטב עכשיו, אני כנראה עומדת להתעלף..
בלי להתבלבל, תפסה הגברת את היד שלי והביאה אותי לאולם הריק במקום. אני התחלתי להתפשט ולא שמתי לב שכל האולם מלא חלונות, במהירות של צ'יטה היא הסתערה ותפסה את השמלה.
אחרי שהעמידה אותי במקום נסתר, היא הסתכלה עליי ושאלה "יש עלייך תחתונים?", הנהנתי שכן, ובלי לחשוב פעמיים היא דחפה ידיים ועזרה לי להוריד את המחטב.
אני מתארת את עצמי כחסרת יכולת, למרות שזה ממש לא המצב, אבל ביום של התרגשות כל כך גדולה, אלכוהול, כל הגוף והראש מסוחררים - היא זאת שאיזנה אותי חזרה.
אל תוותרו על מלווה, לפחות אחת, שתהיה איתכן.
מה שכתבתי לה בעקבות התמונה - בגיל העשרה החברה הטובה היא זאת שמחזיקה לך את השיער בזמן שאת מקיאה.. בגיל העשרים פלוס היא זאת שמחזיקה לך את היד ברגעים מיוחדים


----------



## Nooki80 (9/12/12)

מרגש וכל כך נכון! 
איזו יופי של תמונה!
זו באמת גדולה של צלמים לתפוס כזה רגע.
מקסים מקסים מקסים!
(ואת מקסימה כל כך על זה שהקדשת מחשבה ותודה למלווה הנהדרת שלך)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/12/12)

את פשוט מקסימה! 
ממש כיף לקרוא. 
והמשפט שלך בקשר למלווה כל כך נכון!


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

המקווה - איך יכולתי לשכוח??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
די ברור למי שכל קרא עד לכאן, שאני לא הטיפוס שיילך למקווה שמאושר על ידי הרבנות..
הרב (המקסים המדהים המתוק והנפלא) שלנו אמר שנושא המקווה הוא החלטה שלי, ואני זו שאחליט איך מתי ועם מי אם בכלל אני רוצה (music to my ears)
אמא שלי, הנפלאה, והקונסרבטיבית, ששמעה על ההתלבטות, ולקחה את הנושא על עצמה.
אך לפני שאתאר מה היה, אגיד רק דבר אחד - הייתה לי חווית מקווה מ-ו-ש-ל-מ-ת, ואם מישהי כאן תשכיל לאמץ את זה, אני אהיה המאושרת בנשים.

השתלשלות העניינים - יומיים לפני החתונה, לחץ! לחץ! לחץ! כותבת פתקאות הושבה, תור אצל ספר שיעשה מסכה, ולחץ!לחץ!לחץ! הייתי בבית של אמא שלי, האיש נשאר לישון בתל אביב, ואין לכן מושג כמה הייתי בלחץ. הגעתי למצב שאני יושבת בשבע בערב על כסא הספר ובוכה כמו ילדה קטנה, ומתה לעוף משם, ולא יודעת איך מספיקים הכל..

חוזרת מהמספרה לבית של אמא, מחכות לי שם אמא, בת זוגתה ואחותי הגדולה, כולן לבושות לבן. אמא, עם ספר תפילה ביד, שולחת אותי להתקלח ונותנת לי שמלה לבנה פשוטה שקנתה באיזה כפר ערבי לכבוד המאורע.. בזמן המקלחת הלחץ מתחיל לצאת לי מהגוף, תחושה של משהו גדול עומדת באוויר ואני נסחפת איתה.
אחרי המקלחת, כבר בתוך השמלה הלבנה מהכפר הערבי, אני מקבלת זר לבן על הראש ומתיישבת לאחר כבוד במרפסת של אמא. פתאום מגיעות עוד כמה נשים, כולן בלבן, מחייכות נרגשות, ואפילו דודה שלי שחזרה מהודו ולא ידעתי הפתיעה אותי בנוכחותה אחרי לילה בלי שינה. אמא שלי אספה 8 נשים לבושות לבן, שבאו ללוות אותנו לטקס המקווה ולהשרות מהידע מהניסיון ומהיותן נשים.

נסענו לאיזה מעיין, שאני לא זוכרת את שמו ליד זכרון יעקב. באוטו רק אני והאם. כל השאר באוטו אחר, הן הגיעו לפנינו.
עד למעיין הייתה דרך ארוכה, בחושך, בטבע, פחדתי, נראה לי שגם האם פחדה.
כשהגעתי למקום, זה קצת היה נראה כמו טקס פגני של שבט כלשהו, ובעצם, טבילת מקווה היא באמת טקס שבטי..
במרחק מהמעיין התמקמו הנשים עם נרות ומחצלות, ואני, אמא והאחות הגדולה הלכנו למעיין. האחות מרחוק שומרת מפני פולשים, אני במים נורא קרים. ואמא שלי מברכת ואומרת את התפילה ומטבילה..
(יש לי דמעות בעיניים כשאני כותבת את זה עכשיו).. והיא הייתה קשה איתי, יותר מבלנית רגילה, בדקה את כל ההלכות שצריך, שהשיער יהיה במים, שלא אגע בדפנות וכו..
כשיצאתי נעטפתי בחלוק לבן ובהמון אהבה, הנשים חיכו עם השיר "בואי כלה" של ניני. התיישבנו שם, קצת חושך, קצת אור נרות, עוגות, ובקבוקי קווה (איך לא)
כל אחת מהנשים בירכה אותי. אחת מהן אמרה משהו שלא אשכח - שתמיד אדע שגם כשקר ורטוב, תמיד יהיה מישהו שיחכה לי עם מגבת וחיבוק חם (עכשיו אני כבר ממש בוכה).

מפסיקה כאן. היה באמת נפלא.


----------



## Guronet (9/12/12)

את משהו את, כל כך מרגשת...


----------



## FalseAngel (11/12/12)

הרגת אותי.. 
הדמעות התחילו לבצבץ בשלב של החברה הטובה, ופרצו עם סיום קריאת המשפטים האחרונים שלך.
בורכת, בחברה שאת יכולה לקרוא לה חברה טובה, זה לא ברור מאליו, בכלל.
ובורכת באמא ומשפחה אוהבת.

אני מקווה שהמשך החיים שלכם יהיה מלא באושר והרבה שמחה.


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

ובחלון היה אור


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

ירח דבש - כמה שעות אחרי החתונה - פריז 
חזרנו לצימר המפנק, נשלפתי מהשמלה והתנפלנו על הטייק אווי!!
סיימנו לאכול, אבל לא היה רגע לנוח - מהר מהר לארגן את הכסף, אחרת ביום ראשון יעקלו לנו הכל, להעביר למישהו שיפקיד בבנק, לארוז תיקים, וקדימה לנתב"ג.
אני חייבת לציין שלמרות שזה נשמע רומנטי נורא, באותם רגעים הדבר האחרון שרציתי זה להזדרז לאנשהו ובטח שלא להתחיל נסיעות..
אני לא בטוחה שזה היה רעיון טוב, כי קיוויתי נורא להשאר בג'קוזי ולא לזוז מהמיטה לפחות כמה ימים.
למרות זאת, כשהיינו בשדה, התחיל הכיף האדיר. זה הרגיש כאילו ברחנו מהכל. אין זמן לאנטי קליימקס, כי אנחנו באוויר!!
בפריז כולם אמרו לי bonjour madame ואני התמוגגתי - אין על פריז. אין.


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

כלה בתעופה


----------



## נעמה 156 (9/12/12)

אני בדרך כלל לא מגיבה לקרטידים 
אבל פשוט לא יכולתי להשאיר אדישה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,זה נראה מדהים,החל מהזמנה שהיא בהחלט הכי יפה שיצא לי לראות, לפרטים הקטנים והמקסמים של ה-DIY,לעוגה שאני בדרך כלל לא אוהבת אבל פה נראה שבהחלט היה לה מקום,השמלה יפהפה ואני מתה על זה שנשארת עם התלתלים שלך (בתור מתולתלת בעצמי).
ועוד דבר אחד אחרון לגבי הבחירה באופי החתונה, קודם כל אני מסכימה עם כל מילה שכתבת לגבי המונפל של הרבנות וזה מקסים בעייני שהצלחתם ליצר לעצמם טקס שמשקף אותכם מבחנית שוין וכ"ו.


----------



## ronitvas (8/12/12)

תענוג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאחלת לכם את כל מה שאיחלתם לעצמכם ועוד קצת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה על שהנעמת לי את שישי בערב והוספת לי חיוכים בלתי נשלטים לרוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אתם זוג מקסים!
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## pipidi (8/12/12)

מקסים מקסים מקסים 
אתם נראים זוג מקסים! את יפיפיה והשיער היה מושלם. 

אוהבת את כל פריטי הDIY, כל הנגיעות הקסומות שהצלחת לתת. הכל פשוט מהמם. 

ושימשיך ככה כל הזמן, או לפחות רב הזמן.


----------



## Raspail (8/12/12)

ואיזה כיף שאני ראיתי את החתונה הזו!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמנם בתור אורחת לא קרויה... כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך! אני קוראת את הקרדיטים בחיוך ונזכרת בכל הפרטים הקטנים שכ"כ ריגשו אותי (בכל זאת בתור חובבת DIY לא רואים חתונה כזו כל יום!).

אז באנו באותו יום לפגוש את רונית ולראות את ביתן אהרון, בכלל לא ידענו שיש חתונה באותו יום!!! ופשוט נפעמתי לראות את כל הקישוטים והעיצוב וההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים.... כ"כ אהבתי את העוגה שלכם ומיד היא פורסמה באינסטגרם שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואפילו צילמתי סרטון וידיאו... המוסיקת רקע הייתה כ"כ נעימה בשילוב עם הרוח המנשבת והנוף המדהים- פשוט היה מושלם!
לא היינו בטקס ובמסיבה כמובן אבל בדיוק לפני שיצאנו הגעת ואני זוכרת שכ"כ התלהבתי מהחיוך הזוהר שלך והתלתלים הקופצניים החמודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ועכשיו אני רואה את התמונות (מ-ה-מ-מ-ו-ת אחת אחת!) והוידאו (מקסים!) וזה משלים לי את החלקים החסרים בפאזל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז המון מזל טוב! הצליח לכם בגדול, בעיני זה אירוע מעורר השראה והכי כיף לקרוא שהכל נעשה בתקציב מדוד ושפוי כי זה מראה שאפשר גם אחרת! ובעיקר כיף להרגיש את הניחוח החו"לי של חתונה אלגנטית, שמחה ומרגשת וממש לא שגרתית.

וחייבת להוסיף לגבי ביתן אהרון - גם עלינו הפעילו שם לחץ לא סביר (בלשון המעטה) לחתימה על החוזה מעכשיו לעכשיו וכל דבר שביקשנו זה היה כאילו הם עושים לנו טובה ענקית שהם בכלל באים לקראתנו. זה ממש עשה לי תחושה לא נעימה ולמרות שכמעט סגרנו שם אין שמחה ממני שלא נכנענו ללחצים (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... בתור בחורה ששאנטיות הוא ממש לא המצב הטבעי שלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קשה היה לי להתמודד עם מצב שבנוסף לכל הלחצים צריך להתמודד גם עם יחס בזיוני כמו זה שקיבלת מהמקום וממש חבל שככה הם מתנהלים! בסוף סגרנו במקום אחר (גן מעלה החמישה) וקיבלנו יחס שונה ב-180 מעלות, אדיב, שירותי, מחוייך ורגוע יותר ממה שאפשר לדמיין! (באו לקראתנו בכ"כ הרבה דברים ואני מקווה שזה יהיה ככה גם ברגע האמת).


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

שמחה לשמוע 
הלוואי שמישהו היה מספר לי את זה לפני שחתמנו במקום הזה. וזאת הסיבה שהחלטתי לחלוק את מה שהיה - אם זה יעזור למישהו, אני יכולה להיות רגועה.
החתונה באמת הייתה מקסימה, למרות הצוות שמנהל את המקום.

איזה כיף שהיית שם (את יכולה לספר לי מה היה???? אני לא זוכרת כלום!!!!!!!!).
תודה על הכל


----------



## Raspail (9/12/12)

לא נכחנו בטקס ובמסיבה ולפי התמונות חבל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל המלצרים הציעו לנו מלא אוכל למרות שבכלל לא היינו אורחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכל פעם באו עם מגשים ולא הבינו למה אנחנו לא אוכלים...
וראינו שהאורחים ממש התעניינו בתמונות שתליתם וגם העוגה גרפה קולות התפעלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המוסיקת רקע הייתה ממש טובה וכיפית והיה נעים ולא חם בכלל!


----------



## FayeV (8/12/12)

וואו! 
איזו השקעה ויצירתיות יש בבן אדם אחד! מאוד, מאוד אהבתי את הקרדיטים שלך, נראה שהיה מדהים, וחבל לי שהאולם הביא אותך לכזו הרגשה יום לפני החתונה, אבל טוב שכתבת על  זה.

בנוסף, גם לחתולה שלנו קוראים שונרא


----------



## hillala8 (8/12/12)

מהקרדיטים היפים ומושקעים שראיתי 
חייבת לך להגיד לך כל הכבוד על ההקשעה הענקית, הכל נראה מחושב ומתואם והטעם והאסתטיקה שלך ניכרים בכל פרט- יש לשלוח למרת'ה סטיוארט (זיהיתי משם כמה תמונות).

גם אני מתכוונת לעשות כמה דברים לחתונה בעבודת יד והאמת שהרוב מסביבי מגיבים בהשתהות מרובה, לא מבינים למה וגם לא תמיד תוכמכים האמת, מה היו התגובות אצלך?


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

תעשי מה שאת רוצה!! 
סביבי כמובן שלא הייתה הסכמה, למה לבזבז על זה זמן וכסף הם אמרו.. למרות שמכירים אותי בתור אחת כזאת..
אפילו האיש רטן וסרב לשתף פעולה לפעמים.. ורק אחרי הוא אמר שהיה גאה להיות חלק מזה.. 
אל תקשיבי להם, לכי אחרי מה שאת רוצה ומאמינה, ותתפרעי - זאת הזדמנות כמעט חד פעמית.
ותרגישי חופשי להתייעץ איתי


----------



## Bobbachka (8/12/12)

גברת שלזינגר! 
הקרדיטים האלה גרמו לי פרפרים בבטן- איזו השקעה, איזה כשרון, איזה יופי!
היופי נמצא בפרטים הקטנים- וכמה פרטים קטנים היו בחתונה שלכם... תענוג!
הייתי צריכה להתאפק כדי לא להגיב על כל שורה ושורה- שאפו!

לגביך- היית כלה מהממת, יש בך יופי טבעי, נקי וקורן.
לגביכם- אי אפשר לפספס את המבטים מלאי האהבה והערכה שהחלפתם בינכם לאורך החתונה- מאחלת לכם שאלו יהיו בדיוק אותם המבטים שתחליפו בינכם עוד 20 שנה (ובכלל...).


----------



## maayanha2 (8/12/12)

היה ממש כיף לקרוא! 
איזה קרדיטים מושקעים 
נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מהממת, ההשקעה שלך בכל הפרטים הקטנים ממש מעוררת ההערצה.
אנחנו גם מתחתנים ביום שישי, אז תודה על כל הטיפים.
שיהיה המון מזל טוב


----------



## kiziarish (9/12/12)

הייתי מגיבה לכל חלק וחלק בנפרד 
אבל במקום זה אכתוב פה...
                                                         וואו! 

קרדיטים מדהימים ונוגעים ללב.
בתור כלה לעתיד שבדיוק מתחילה לתכנן את החתונה שלה בתקציב זעום, ממש משמח ומרגש אותי לראות שאפשר לעשות אירוע כל כך יפה ומיוחד גם בלי להוציא הון עתק.

אתם מעוררי השראה ומשמחים
מזל טוב מזל טוב מזל טוב!


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

בטח שאפשר!! 
ואפילו רצוי.
את מוזמנת להתייעץ איתי על כל דבר.
אירגנתי הכל בכל כך מעט זמן, ונשאר לי יותר מידי טעם של עוד.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ולגבי מחירים - אל תתפשרו על התקציב, ואל תסכימו לשתף פעולה עם מערכת הלחצים שתופעל עליכם לשלם עוד ועוד..
בהצלחה


----------



## kiziarish (9/12/12)

תודה רבה מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בטוחה שאנצל את ההצעה הנדיבה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ושכחתי לציין קודם - את פשוט יפהפייה! גם אני מתולתלת ומאוד גאה ברעמה שלי, אז גם במקרה הזה ללא ספק סיפקת הרבה השראה.


----------



## kiziarish (9/12/12)

תודה רבה מקסימה! 
יש לי הרגשה שאנצל את ההצעה הנדיבה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ושכחתי לציין קודם - את ממש יפהפייה והשראה לכל המתולתלות באשר הן. אין לי רעמות טבעיות ופרועות


----------



## simplicity83 (9/12/12)

הווווו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
גברת, את יכולה להיות רגועה וגאה - יצאה לך חתונה כמו "מבלוגים עוצרי נשימה מעבר לים" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איך שאני אוהבת כאלו חתונות!! 
DIY זה אחד הדברים האהובים עליי, ואני לגמרי מזדהה עם הטירוף שלך לדיטיילז ולנגיעה האישית בחתונה. (ובעיקר לטירוף הדגלונים. ישבתי מסביב לשעון ותפרתי כאלה) 
איזה כיף לראות את הכל - המחשבה מאחורי כל הפרטים והשילוב של הכל ביחד, פשוט מהמם! 

מאחלת לכם שגם החיים האמיתיים, כמו בחתונה,יהיו מלאים ברעיונות מקוריים, תיבול אישי, אושר ובאהבה. 
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

בנות נפלאות 
כמה שאתן משמחות אותי
מחממות את הלב
וכמה שהפורום הזה נעים.. אני כבר מכורה

לאורך כל הדרך, ידעתי שאפשר לחזור לפה, לקבל עצה טובה, ובדרך גם חיוך.
כל כך רציתי כבר לשתף אתכן, ואתן חזרה, מרחיבות את הלב ואת הנשמה.

תודה על הכל, על כל הברכות המקסימות, גמעתי מילה מילה ולקחתי הכל פנימה.
שוב.
תודה.


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

ועוד משהו חשוב 
אתן מוזמנות להתייעץ על כל דבר 
ולשאול כל דבר
בתיבת המסרים, או למייל [email protected]


----------



## Nooki80 (9/12/12)

מתמוגגת פה 
תשמעי, כבר מזמן לא היו קרדיטים כאלה שהתמוגגתי מכל תמונה ומשפט כמו משלך.
ברמה האישית, אהבתי את הכתיבה הקולחת (והמפורטת, אוהבת פירוט!) ואת דרך ההסתכלות על הנושא. מאוד מתחברת להסתכלות שלך על מוסד הנישואים בכללי, ובארץ במיוחד (ע"ע רבנות, אורתודוקסיה וכיו"ב). כ"כ אהבתי מה שכתבת על ההיכרות שלכם, על הפיכתכם לזוג, על הצעות הנישואים, על המלווה שלך, על הטבילה, ועוד ועוד (קשה לתת תגובה על כל entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ובכלל, את מרגשת ברמות אחרות.
(אני שמחה שהחלטת לכתוב על ההתנהלות של המקום, גם אני בזמנו נתקלתי בבעיות מול מקום החתונה שלנו, ומצאתי לנכון לפרט, אני חושבת שזה חשוב מאוד למען מתחתנים הבאים, אבל לא רק, גם לפרוק את מה שישב לך על הלב זה חשוב. ועושה רושם שהם היו מאוד לא בסדר. אני מקווה שהם יפיקו לקחים).

ברמת העיצוב, הופתעתי מעד כמה יפה ובטוב טעם יכול להיות עיצוב עם אדום (מודה, לא חובבת של הצבע...).אבל את פשוט כ"כ מוכשרת, והצלחת לעצב הכל כ"כ יפה נעים ומדוייק. אחד הדברים שאני הכי מעריכה זה תשומת לב לפרטים קטנים, ואת אשפית בזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ויצרת חתונה מעוצבת שהיא קלאסית חתונת בלוג חתונות ו DIY. נהדרת!
וחוץ מזה שמגיע לצלמים שלכם שאפו. צילומים נפלאים, מלאי חיות, מלאי אופי, מעוצבים למשעי. נהדרים! 
אסיים באיחולים לזוגיות אוהבת ותומכת ובריאה לעוד שנים אין ספור


----------



## Zorikit (10/12/12)

את מדהימה והחתונה הייתה מדהימה!


----------



## arapax (9/12/12)

קרדיטים כלבבי 
גם מרובי מלל וחן, וגם מלאים בפרטים קטנים ועבודות DIY מקסימות. כיף 
שיהיה לכם הרבה אושר יחד.


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/12/12)

כמה חיכיתי לזה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל טוב, מלא אושר, אהבה, בריאות, וכל איחול אחר שאפשר לשלוח לך! 
חתונה מקסימה!


----------



## L1CDISK (9/12/12)

הכל נראה מדהים! 
מתוקתק ומושלם.. 
מעריצה את הביצוע והכשרון..
ואת באמת פשוט כל כך יפה!!
תודה על השיתוף!

שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב ורק בריאות ואושר!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (10/12/12)

מדליק, מדהים ומחושב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבתי את השוני
גם מבחינת הטקסיות-הצורה שבחרתם בה להינשא, ואת זה שחשבת על כול פרט ופרט.
הלוואי עליי סבלנות והשראה כזו.
מה שכן- שולחן תמונות ילדות, תמונות של חתונות ההורים וספר אורחים לחלוטין יילקחו בחשבון אצלי מבחינת העיצוב האישי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ונראה לי שדווקא פריז היא דרך מעולה להורדת מתח מההכנות שהיו לפני ומהאירוע עצמו, גם אם לא היה כוח למסעות ישר אחרי..מן שלווה שנוחתת אחרי הרבה לחץ.

מזל טוב!


----------



## behappy (10/12/12)

מקסים מקסים מקסים 
הקרדיטים שלך מהממים ואת כל כך מוכשרת.
חגיגה לעיניים!!
נהניתי מאוד לקרוא וקראתי בהמשכים במשך יומיים מ-3 מחשבים שונים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב והמון המון אושר בהמשך הדרך! מאחלת לך שיהיה לכם עוד הרבה צבעוני, כייפי ושמח כמו בחתונה.


----------



## ShAmUnA (13/12/12)

אין מילים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשרון מדהים, כל הכבוד!


----------

